# Inside Monterey Bay Aquarium



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Google Maps offers a virtual walking tour of Monterey Bay Aquarium:

https://www.google.ca/maps/@36.6185...e1!3m3!1sN1CU0xCbnpnLIoPaQAcXtA!2e0!3e5?hl=en


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cool - I love visiting this aquarium. It's definitely the best in the world - every time I've been, I could probably just stay there all day


----------

